# keep out of reach of children



## vbergen

how do you say "keep out of reach of children" in your language?

I didn't find this in a thread , but I apologize if there is already a thread about it.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: _manter fora do alcance das crianças_.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_Trzymać z dala od dzieci._


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In Dutch:
Buiten het bereik van kinderen houden.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## canagrosse

In Spanish: _Manténgase fuera del alcance de los niños_


----------



## Kangy

canagrosse said:


> In Spanish: _Manténgase fuera del alcance de los niños_


Also (and more common, I think): _Mantener fuera del alcance de los niños._


----------



## franz rod

In Italian:

Tenere lontano dalla portata dei bambini.


----------



## dana Haleana

_My suggestion: _
_Panatilihing di-maabot ng mga bata._


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
(first word takes some difficulties; rest: out of reach of children - mimo dosah dětí). My try:
Skladovat mimo dosah dětí.
Uchovávat mimo dosah dětí.

In Lithuanian:
Laikyti vaikams neprieinamoje vietoje.


----------



## canagrosse

Kangy said: Also (and more common, I think): _Mantener fuera del alcance de los niños.

_Not according to the medicine in my cupboard, here in Spain.
In all cases it is _mantengase fuera._..


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: Хранить в недоступном для детей месте.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, I might write:

_fortenu de la atingo de infanoj_
_tenu for de la atingo de infanoj_


----------



## elroy

Arabic: يحفظ بعيد عن متناول الأطفال (_yuHfaDHu ba`iidan `an mutanaawali 'l-aTfaali_)


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *Säilytettävä lasten ulottumattomissa.*


----------



## Topsie

French: Tenir hors de portée des enfants!


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
子供に触らせないこと
kodomo-ni sawarasenai koto
Literally, not to let a child touch it.


----------



## Saluton

in Russian, I would just say беречь от детей ('berech ot detey', keep away from children). Same for Ukrainian: зберiгати вiд дiтей ('zberigaty vid ditey').


----------



## kusurija

I'd a little bit extend it to: keep out of reach and look of children..

In Lithuanian:
Laikyti vaikams nepasiekiamoje ir nepastebimoje vietoje.

In Latvian: 
Uzglabāt bērniem nepieejamā un neredzamā vietā.

In Estonian:
Hoida laste eest varjatud ja kättesaamatus kohas.

In Czech:
Uchovávat mimo dosah a dohled dětí.


----------



## Black4blue

Turkish: *Çocukların ulaşabileceği yerlerden uzak tutunuz.*


----------



## Rallino

Black4blue said:


> Turkish: *Çocukların ulaşabileceği yerlerden uzak tutunuz.*



Also, in Turkish:

Çocukların ulaşamayacağı yerlerde saklayınız.


----------



## sakvaka

DrWatson said:


> Finnish: *Säilytettävä lasten ulottumattomissa.*



Or: Ei lasten ulottuville.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Пази/пазете далеч от деца. (Keep away from children) or Дръж(те)/Да се държи далеч от (достъпа на) деца. ((To) hold away from (the access of) children).


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish:* Förvaras oåtkomligt för barn.  (To-be-stored out-of-reach-ish from children.)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Μακριά από παιδιά»
makri'a a'po peð'ʝa
lit. "away from children"

[ð] is a voiced dental non-sibilant fricative
[ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative


----------

